# "Surcouf" (D 621) 1:400



## Krzychu74 (May 27, 2014)

Hello!
I would like invite you to my new report from building. This time french destroyer T-47 class "Surcouf" from 1955:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/T_47-class_destroyer
More about "Surcouf" you can read here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/French_destroyer_Surcouf_(D621)

As you can see, a model 3D is ready. Now, I will make parts, instruction etc.
The model is as always in scale 1:400.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74 (May 27, 2014)

Hello!
Today I'll show some sheets with parts and instructions.

Best regards.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> Today I'll show some sheets with parts and instructions.
> 
> Best regards.


glad to see you on here(==D)


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Great model! Thanks for sharing!(Thumb)

What CAD program do you use?


----------

